# Mini Mag-Led 3 Watt Led 2AA & 3AA



## ernsanada (Aug 29, 2006)

I just got these Mag Leds from Walmart in Torrance, California.

2AA $23.74

3AA $25.68







Left to Right, Mini Mag 2AA, 2AA Mag-Led, 3AA Mag-Led






Left to Right, Streamlight Jr. Lux, Mini Mag AA, 2AA Mag-Led, 3AA Mag-Led, Streamlight Tasklight Lux 3AA






Top, Mag-Led 3AA, Bottom, Mag-Led 3AA






Top, Mag-Led 3AA, Middle, Mag-Led 2AA, Bottom, Mini Mag 2AA






Top, Mini Mag 2AA, Bottom, Mag-Led 2AA






Left. Mini Mag 2AA, Right, Mag-Led 2AA Tail Caps






Mag-Led 3AA






Mag-Led 3AA 






Left, Mini Mag with BB Nexgen 750 IMS 20mm Reflector, Right, Mag-Led 2AA @ 24"






Left, Streamlight Jr. Lux, Right, Mag-Led 2AA @ 24'






Left, Mag-Led 3AA, Right, Mag-Led 2AA






Mag-Led with Streamlight Jr. Lux Tail Cap. The Jr. Tail Cap does not screw down all the way and it does not work.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice review. Do you think the 3aa is brighter than the 2AA version? It appears that way from your pictures, but it could just be the Lux Lottery. Do you think you could take some beamshots comparing the 3AA version compared to an L1P or possibly a standard 2AA MM.


----------



## geepondy (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the review also. I know a lot of us are interested in runtime, especially the 3AA vs. the 2AA.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 29, 2006)

Left, Fenix L1P with SXOH Emitter, Right, Mag-Led 2AA @ 45"






Left, Fenix L1P with SXOH Emitter, Right, Mag-Led 3AA @ 45"






----------------------------------------------------------------------

My Mag-Led 2AA has a very slight green tint to the beam. The Mag-Led 3AA has a slight HID blue tint.

The Mag-Led 3AA is noticeably brighter than the 2AA.

Both light are using Duracell Alkalines during the beamshots.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I put in the Mag-Led 2AA Duracell 2650ma Rechargeable Batteries. Fully charged measuring 1.48 volts each. The light seems to be running OK for now.

I will be using the Mag-Led 2AA at work tomorrow.


----------



## ViReN (Aug 29, 2006)

Good one


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 29, 2006)

I forgot to mention, The Duracell Rechargeable AA's have a slight tight fit in the battery tube.

To get the batteries out, shaking the Mag-Led will do the job.


----------



## CM (Aug 29, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Thanks for the review also. I know a lot of us are interested in runtime, especially the 3AA vs. the 2AA.



The 2AA appears to be a voltage boost, not constant current. The current drawn from 2xNiMH is less than 2x Alkalines. I ran the 2xAA for a little over two hours and got this:







It ran pretty cool, only got slightly warm during the entire test. The LED is severely under driven. I measure voltage at the LED and got 2.56V with fresh NiMH. Output is comparable to a Fenix L1P. Ugh! Too bad, the thing has a lot of potential. A mod to boost current is needed. However, I haven't taken it apart yet so I can't vouch for how much consideration was given to thermal issues.

I may do the long term run time but I suspect it will go around 5 hours using 2500mAH NiMH's.


----------



## roknrandy (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice shots, Ill have to get a 2-AA next time Im out (3aa is just too long for my needs)


----------



## GJW (Aug 30, 2006)

The Nightize IQ switch works on the new Mags but it reduces brightness as usual.
You need to lengthen the tailcap spring but other than that it's a direct replacement.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 30, 2006)

CM,


Do you think you got a dud? The pictures above that compare the MagLED's against a modded L1P with an SXOH LED show that the MagLED's are WAY brighter than the Fenix. I would think that they are around 50 lumens if the pictures are any indication of the light in real life.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 30, 2006)

I just had a gut wrenching hunch that the 3AA would be brighter than the 2AA just because of the characteristics of the Mag LED upgrade modules. Thanks for the confirmation. Much as I don't like the length of the 3AA, it's not that bad, length wise, it just seems that way 



ernsanada said:


> The Mag-Led 3AA is noticeably brighter than the 2AA.


----------



## CM (Aug 30, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> CM,
> 
> 
> Do you think you got a dud? The pictures above that compare the MagLED's against a modded L1P with an SXOH LED show that the MagLED's are WAY brighter than the Fenix. I would think that they are around 50 lumens if the pictures are any indication of the light in real life.



It is possible. I'd like to see other runtime data to confirm. If it does run for five hours, then I don't think I got a dud--more likely the low output is due to the severe underdriving of the LED. I need an integrating sphere


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 31, 2006)

Will an old bezel with modified reflector (bigger hole) fit the new LED mags? 

Bummer.
1) Cannot use current clicky switches without modification.
2) Longer than necessary. There are 3 places where mag has lengthened the light.
2a) Longer head. Gives more throw. But in the 2AA where compactness is important I think the old bezel makes more sense. I'm more of a floody person.
2b) Room for electronics. Necessary evil.
2c) Longer tailcap. Totally unnecesary. Especially when there is no need to carry a spare bulb.

EDIT: Are these the new 2650MAH super obese kind?


ernsanada said:


> I forgot to mention, The Duracell Rechargeable AA's have a slight tight fit in the battery tube.
> 
> To get the batteries out, shaking the Mag-Led will do the job.


----------



## geepondy (Aug 31, 2006)

Do we know yet from various mini-mag posts how the 3AA does with nimh's?




CM said:


> The 2AA appears to be a voltage boost, not constant current. The current drawn from 2xNiMH is less than 2x Alkalines. I ran the 2xAA for a little over two hours and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flashlightguy (Aug 31, 2006)

They do seem unnecessarily long for what's going on in there. I was hoping they would be the same length, but it looks like a inch or two is added. What's the scoop with the new tailcap. I can't see any reason to need to make this bigger. It should have been shorter.
Are they just trying to throw off the aftermarket vendors?????

Hopefully they come out here soon. I want one to play with.



LEDninja said:


> Will an old bezel with modified reflector (bigger hole) fit the new LED mags?
> 
> Bummer.
> 1) Cannot use current clicky switches without modification.
> ...


----------



## Phaserburn (Aug 31, 2006)

Perhaps the longer tailcap is to esthetically match the longer head and help cosmetically differentiate from the incan model. Don't fall into the usual trap of thinking only in terms of engineering when explaining a design. It would explain the removal of the lanyard hole too. Remember Mag has to be VERY careful (and this is something almost no one here seems to appreciate for some reason) NOT to cannibalize their own incan sales with this new product launch.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 31, 2006)

These are the Duracell AA Rechargeable nimh 2650 mah Batteries that I am using. The batteries fit good in the ican tube with no problems (slide very easy). But the Led version has a tighter fit (I have to shake the light to get the batteries out).






-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I exchanged the head of the Led version and put it on my ican version. My ican version has a BB Nexgen 750 ma Sandwhich installed with IMS 20mm Reflector. 

Led Head, on ican version with BB Nexgen 750 ma Sandwhich.






Stock head, IMS 20 mm Reflector on ican version with BB Nexgen 750 ma Sandwhich.






When I installed the Led Head on the ican version I had more adjustment of the beam but the stock head had a better beam (the stock head has an IMS Reflector installed). The beam is smoother with more sidespill.


----------



## CM (Aug 31, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> I exchanged the head of the Led version and put it on my ican version. My ican version has a BB Nexgen 750 ma Sandwhich installed with IMS 20mm Reflector.
> 
> Led Head, on ican version with BB Nexgen 750 ma Sandwhich.
> 
> ...



The deeper reflector is also less efficient.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 31, 2006)

The stock head with IMS 20 mm reflector installed will not work with the Mag-Led body.


----------



## CM (Aug 31, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> The stock head with IMS 20 mm reflector installed will not work with the Mag-Led body.



The stock head will not work with the LED head period. With or without the IMS reflector. This must have been intentional since I see no reason mechanically why the old and new couldn't be made to work interchangeably. The longer tail cap is also un necessary and again I think this was deliberate though I cannot determine why.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 31, 2006)

Top, Mag-Led. Bottom, Stock ican with BB Nexgen 750 ma Sandwhich installed.







Left, Mag-Led head. Right, Stock ican head with IMS 20 mm Reflector installed.






Mag-Led head






Stock ican head with IMS 20 mm Reflector installed.


----------



## roknrandy (Aug 31, 2006)

CM said:


> The stock head will not work with the LED head period. With or without the IMS reflector. This must have been intentional since I see no reason mechanically why the old and new couldn't be made to work interchangeably. The longer tail cap is also un necessary and again I think this was deliberate though I cannot determine why.



You won't be able to "salvage" parts from your old mag if it takes a dump and you'll have to upgrade, also current aftermarket parts won't fit it.


----------



## BlackDecker (Aug 31, 2006)

I picked up a new 2AA MagLED from a local store and tested it last night. While it does easily overpower a standard MAGlite, my SL ProPoly 4AA easily overpowers it. Even my 3AAA Sam's Element comes close in output.

It's a great step in the right direction for MAG instruments, but does appear to be severely underdriven. Wouldn't a little extra work at creating a heatsink for the LED and cranking up the output a bit have made for a better light? You bet.


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 31, 2006)

I put in Duracell AA Rechargeable 2650 mah in the Mag-Led 3AA. Ran it for 10 minutes with no problems. The Mag-Led 3AA got slighty warm.


----------



## KnightStar (Aug 31, 2006)

BlackDecker said:


> Even my 3AAA Sam's Element comes close in output.



I thank you for the comparison to the Sam's Element.

I've been interested in the new 2AA Magled, but not anymore. I bought a bunch of the Sam's Element lights and, for me, they're almost too good to be true.

They fit my hand perfectly: I really like the diameter of the body; and, with my thumb on the switch, the length fits my hand comfortably. Output is sufficient for my everynight needs. For the Element I use each night to check things before I go to bed, the batteries in the package are just beginning to dim slightly. (I bought the Elements in early January 2006.) They are short enough to be easily stashed throught the house and the motorhome. 

KnightStar


----------



## CM (Aug 31, 2006)

I think the LED is underdriven because even though they're cognizant of thermal issues, they have designed it without good heat sinking and thus could not drive it at even lux I levels. Plus, their target market use alkalines and driving the light harder will tax alkaline cells. I don't think their goal was to be brighter than the competition, just brighter than the 2AA incandescent of their offering. If that's the case, they succeded. 

FWIW, I gave mine away and kept my modified mag 2AAs powered by Badboy converters. They're a bit more expensive but they fill my requirements better. They're brighter and smaller. I don't understand the needless added length and really don't care for it. The standard incandescent 2AA's are long enough as it is.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 31, 2006)

Still plan to get a 3AA M*gled one of these days.

But knife stuff is getting in the way again...


----------



## Mags (Sep 1, 2006)

Does the Nexgen throw a bit better with the MagLED reflector? Can you post comparison pics of the IMS20 and the Mag 'flector together?


----------



## carrot (Sep 1, 2006)

For the price, they seem worth it to me. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 1, 2006)

Mag-Led head on BB Nexgen 750 ma MM body @ 106"






Stock head with IMS 20 mm Reflector installed on BB Nexgen 750 ma MM body @ 106"






Mag-Led head on BB Nexgen 750 ma MM body @ 40'






Stock head with IMS 20 mm Reflector installed on BB Nexgen 750 ma MM body @ 40'






-----------------------------------------------------------------------

It's kind of hard to adjust the beam at it's highest intensity (the hot spot).

To my naked eye the throw is close but the IMS 20 mm Reflector has a bigger hot spot at a distance.

I took the longer distance shots with a tripod with the beam shots taken against a Condo.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 1, 2006)

I took some more pictures with the beam lighting some plants in my back yard.

Taken with flash to show what the area looks like.






Mag-Led head on BB Nexgen 750 ma MM body taken @ 30'






Stock head with IMS 20 mm Reflector installed on BB Nexgen 750 ma body taken @ 30'






--------------------------------------------------------------------------

When the pictures were taken both lights had side spill which the camera did not pick up.


----------



## sflate (Sep 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if the 2AA and 3AA heads are the same? (same driver, etc..)


----------



## Mags (Sep 1, 2006)

I doubt it since the 3AA would require a buck/boost driver while the 2AA would require a boost driver.


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 1, 2006)

I keep looking at all of these beam shots. I was hoping for something better from Maglite. I think I will keep my River Rock 2AA, it has much better throw. It will light stuff up at 50 yards at night... 30-40 feet is nothing for it. Maybe all of these pictures just don't accurately reflect what would be seen with the eye.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 1, 2006)

Torque1st said:


> I keep looking at all of these beam shots. I was hoping for something better from Maglite. I think I will keep my River Rock 2AA, it has much better throw. It will light stuff up at 50 yards at night... 30-40 feet is nothing for it. Maybe all of these pictures just don't accurately reflect what would be seen with the eye.



You are correct about " all these picutres just don't accurately reflect what is seen by the eye ".

The Led-Mags are much brighter at the distance shots.

At long distance and close up beamshots the camera doesn't show an accurate representation of the beams side spill.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 1, 2006)

Sometimes when I am asked to do beamshots compairing to another light I won't do them because of the inability of the camera to show a true representation of what you actually see in person.


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 1, 2006)

I guess I will just have to spend the $25 and pick up a 2AA LED Maglite and compare them myself. I need to pick up a leather Mag holster anyway, the nylon mini-mag holster I am using is wearing badly and the RR 2AA is a bit long for it.

It is hard for a camera to show what the eye can/will see.

I may just cut the bottom out of the mini-mag holster and heat seal it.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 1, 2006)

The Mag-Led 3AA is much brighter. But has a longer body.

I think both versions, the 2AA and the 3AA aren't bad for what you pay for.


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 1, 2006)

The Mag-LED 3AA is way too long for my use. It would get in the way all the time. I like the RR switch position under my thumb or index finger depending on which way I am holding it.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 1, 2006)

I think we may be the only people that can appreciate the value of the new Mags, since we know what a decent Luxeon light costs. The average Joe Maglite user will look at the price difference and just buy an old style. If Mag wants these new models to go mainstream I feel a price reduction will be needed. Keep it at less than double the old style, not nearly three times, and they'll sell. Most folks will not spend more than $10-$20 for a flashlight.

Geoff


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 1, 2006)

Most people won't even spend the money for a Mag, that's why the $1 flashlights continue to be sold. 

If you're actually the one who wants a price reduction, then just wait until the supply becomes a bit more plentiful. Not everyone will have it at the same price as Wal*Mart. Unfortunately, I don't think your posting here is going to get Wal*Mart to change their pricing policy.



Flying Turtle said:


> I think we may be the only people that can appreciate the value of the new Mags, since we know what a decent Luxeon light costs. The average Joe Maglite user will look at the price difference and just buy an old style. If Mag wants these new models to go mainstream I feel a price reduction will be needed. Keep it at less than double the old style, not nearly three times, and they'll sell. Most folks will not spend more than $10-$20 for a flashlight.
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Topper (Sep 1, 2006)

I picked up both a 2 AA and the 3 AA and I am pleased. I think they are a vast improvement over the incan. I use a leather holster and the 3 AA is not a problem, when I sit down it just slides up.
Topper


----------



## planex (Sep 1, 2006)

> Most folks will not spend more than $10-$20 for a flashlight


I picked up a 2AA mini mag-led yesterday at Wal-mart. The cashier lady scanned the light and said "$25 dollars? this must be the wrong price" I told her that no, this was the correct price, and that it was a new led based light that you do not have to change the bulb. She made the comment, "wow, this must last forever, but I would never spend $25.00 for a flashlight" I just left it there and went on my way.

I'm sure Mag will start an advertising campaign soon explaining the advantages of the light. A price cut would obviously help as well. Until then, I agree that most people will not want to spend that much.

By the way, I think the light is great.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 1, 2006)

She would have a stroke if if she knew what we pay for P1!

I think I got a deal!

I'm torn... I wish a new knife, and a new M*gled AA. I can barely afford either.

:sigh:


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 1, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> She would have a stroke if if she knew what we pay for P1!
> 
> I think I got a deal!
> 
> ...



Help me!

Today I bought another Mag-Led 2AA in black.

I have 3 lights on order now!

Help!!!


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 1, 2006)

I just got a 3aa pewter thanks to your review.
I would like to add that it does seem to somehow have heatsinking, as it is definitely getting rid of heat from the led.
I measured the led with a thermal probe and it was only about 20 degrees F above that of the light's exterior.
I feel much better about using this while working security than I would with the D sized Magleds inferior heat management

Maglite, 
IMHO,
:goodjob:
on this smaller 21st century creation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Solar Wind (Sep 1, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> She would have a stroke if if she knew what we pay for P1!
> 
> I think I got a deal!
> 
> ...


 She'd have a heart attack if she saw the price of a Surfire E2e!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 1, 2006)

3rd_shift said:


> I just got a 3aa pewter thanks to your review.
> I would like to add that it does seem to somehow have heatsinking, as it is definitely getting rid of heat from the led.
> I measured the led with a thermal probe and it was only about 20 degrees F above that of the light's exterior.
> I feel much better about using this while working security than I would with the D sized Magleds inferior heat management
> ...



I noticed that the light got a little warm when I ran the 3AA with some nimh Duracell 2650 mAh batteries. I ran the light for about 10 minutes to see if the nimh were OK to run with the 3AA. The 3AA seems to be OK at this time.


----------



## jabajet (Sep 1, 2006)

Are these lights OK with Lithium batteries?


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 1, 2006)

jabajet said:


> Are these lights OK with Lithium batteries?


I'm wondering that as well. These should be good reliable lights to toss in each of my cars for emergency use, but all of the lights in my cars only run lithium batteries (currently AA's or 123 cells).

-Keith


----------



## Grubbster (Sep 1, 2006)

planex said:


> I picked up a 2AA mini mag-led yesterday at Wal-mart. The cashier lady scanned the light and said "$25 dollars? this must be the wrong price"


I had the exact same thing happen to me when I bought my 2AA. :lolsign:


----------



## joema (Sep 2, 2006)

BlackDecker said:


> 2AA MagLED...While it does easily overpower a standard MAGlite, my SL ProPoly 4AA easily overpowers it. Even my 3AAA Sam's Element comes close in output...


I observed likewise. The 2AA MagLED is a huge improvement over the 2AA Minimag -- but what a low bar to measure improvement against!!

The SL Propoly 4AA is roughly the same price, and despite being plastic is a more capable light for many tasks. It has more output and better throw (admittedly with twice the batteries).

That said, think of all the current Minimag owners, inc'l all those service technicians carrying a battered, flickering yellow Minimag in their holster. The 2AA MagLED is a huge improvement to them, plus it looks the same and works the same. No bulb to replace, better run time, and at least some regulation.

Sure my HDS U60 and U2 blow away the MagLED, but the real question is how does the MagLED compare to other mass market lights in its price range, esp those in retail outlets.

I just dug out an old Minimag, put new batteries in it and compared to my 2AA MagLED. It was like an 19th-century oil lamp compared to the MagLED.


----------



## david_winstanley (Sep 2, 2006)

$25 --- I wish. 

costs £35.99 ($69) here in UK. Mega ripoff.


----------



## Hondo (Sep 3, 2006)

3rd_shift said:


> I feel much better about using this while working security than I would with the D sized Magleds inferior heat management


 
WARNING: NO MOON MODE! SUDDEN DEATH REGULATION!

See my post #12 in clipse's 2AA review (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/131398) for details, but while this thing regulates really well even with dying alkalines, it goes out with a blink. For how I use this sort of thing, I don't really care much, and I love the two 2AA's I just got.

But 3rd_shift, I am very concerned about that statement. For more critical applications, I would much rather have a much brighter light that just noticeably dims over 15 minutes of continous run, as well as cutting it's power consumption in half, and then runs for dozens of hours followed by a moon mode. But if the size/weight issue is a big one, just make sure you have good batteries in these little guys. Frequently rotated NiMHs should be a good plan for these for your purpose.

Hondo


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 3, 2006)

They finally arrived to my local walmart and I had to get a few of the 2AA version. The 3AA looked WAY too long for a AA light. I bought three of them to make sure I didn't get a dud. One of the three lights was VERY blue and was noticably less bright than the other two. The other two were pretty white by themselves by looked green beside my L1P modded with a SXOH luxeon. They were pretty bright though and were very similar to each other in output and in tint. It took me a good minute of comparing them back and forth before I was able to pick out the better of the two (which at that point I don't think it really matters). 

I am impressed with the output and very impressed and how nice the beam looks when it is in flood. It is 100% smooth and is really nice overall. It actually looks less bright when focused all the way down. I think all that happens is that the light in the flood gets taken away and the hotspot doesn't seem much brighter (maybe I'm seeing things). 

Someone PLEASE do a full runtime graph for the 2AA model (chrevo:naughty: ).


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 4, 2006)

I swapped out the stock lens with a AR Coated B270®High quality Schott B270® glass with a MgFl anti-reflective coating on both sides. 19.4 mm From , 
http://www.flashlightlens.com/products.htm


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 4, 2006)

The lens diameter on the Ican is the same as the Mag-Led.


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm working on run-time plots as we speak! Have a 2xAA and the 3xAA. Need to go to walmart tomorrow to get some L91's. Will post the alkaline results first and add the Lithium results as they get finished. Looks like the 2xAA gets a runtime to 50% max brightness of around 4 hours!


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 4, 2006)

Good job Roy!

I always get requests for run times but I am not set up to do them.

A big thank you!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks alot Roy  . Please tell me, does the 2AA have flat regulation? If it does then this light might be one of the best deals out there (along with the 4AA Lux and others). 


Thanks ernsanada. I think I might have to buy some of those lens. Are there any other Lens that fit this light? I only see that specific style in the 19.4 size. I am currently using the glass lens that came in my SMJLED upgrade kit from Lamberda. I think it is a Mineral Glass lens.


----------



## clipse (Sep 5, 2006)

Hondo said:


> WARNING: NO MOON MODE! SUDDEN DEATH REGULATION!
> 
> See my post #12 in clipse's 2AA review (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/131398) for details, but while this thing regulates really well even with dying alkalines, it goes out with a blink. For how I use this sort of thing, I don't really care much, and I love the two 2AA's I just got.
> 
> ...



I freaked when my light went out. But, I turned it off and back on and would light up for about 10 seconds and then go into moon mode. I threw my depleated batteries away............I think they still may be in the trash though. Luckily its the bedroom trash and not actually that dirty. I'll check it again. 

clipse


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 5, 2006)

Run times for the Mag-Led 2AA and 3AA posted by Roy, http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131898


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 5, 2006)

Found this at Target about 3 months ago on sale for $1.99.







I also found the Belt Holster but I forgot what I paid.






Mag-Led 2AA with bezel cover. I have been using this light with holster at work.






Mag-Led 3AA


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 6, 2006)

The holster and cover are nice. Does that cover have a clear window or is it just a rubber cushion? The main problem I have with carrying a light (besides battery feedings) is the dust that gathers on the lens. I have considered buying a holster with a cover flap. I have seen them, just don't know where. The worst problem with a solid cover is having the light turned on accidentally or by some prankster.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 6, 2006)

It's a rubber cover that has no protective cover for the lens.

The rubber cover fits snug. It makes turning the light on much easier.


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Torque1st (Sep 6, 2006)

Interesting reflector configuration.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 6, 2006)

Left, Mag-Led 3AA Right, Modded Brinkman 3AA TWOJ IMS20XA Reflector @37.5"






Left, Mag-Led 3AA Right, Streamlight Task Light 3AAA @ 37.5"






Left, Mag-Led 2AA Right, Fenix L2P (SXOH Emitter) @ 37.5"






Left, Mag-Led 2AA Right, Fenix L2T High Beam @ 37.5"






Left, Mag-Led 2AA Right, Fenix L2T Low Beam @ 37.5"






Left, Mag-Led 2AA Right, Fenix P1 (RCR123A) @ 37.5"






Left, Mag-Led 2AA Right, Fenix LOP @ 37.5"






Left, Mag-Led 2AA Right, QIII (RCR123A) @ 37.5"






Left, Mag-Led 2AA Right, Mag 2D with Mag-Led 2D Drop In


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 6, 2006)

The reflector looks like it's in 2 pieces but it is the reflection of the lens. (Optical illusion)






I took this picture at a different angle.


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation!!! 

It almost looked like it had two different shape parabolics in it.


----------



## ernsanada (Sep 15, 2006)

I went by the Walmart in Torrance, California to check on the Mag-Leds.

They got another shipment of Mag-Leds. Last week they had only 4, 3AA's in black. Today they had 2 pewter 2AA. About 6, 2AA's in black and 6, 3AA's in black.


----------



## Roy (Sep 15, 2006)

:laughing: The next time I'm out that way ( Torrance, Ca) I'll stop in and get one!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 15, 2006)

A bit of a drive wouldn't you say Roy?

I'm not exactly sure where Granbury is, but you are a HECK of lot closer to DFW or Houston than to Torrance!

Livingston Walmart had silver 2AA and 3AA when I was last there. Might well have black ones by now.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Oct 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## pokkuhlag (Oct 9, 2006)

I didn't knew magled had that many changes. Losing clickie option really sucks for such a large light, unless you'd like some vent holes for your batteries. I do think it's good that the IMS 20 mm is outthrowing the mag led reflector, it means my mag mod is still throws better  efficiency wise.


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 9, 2006)

I think the flood capability of the MagLED is being under-appreciated by sophmoric flashaholics. THis is the first LED I own that has variable beam pattern, at any price, period. I used it on a walk tonight and it was perfect for navagating trails. I just got the 3-cell version from Home Depot and it is long but handy. 

out of all my lights, this is the only one that is capable of producing a truly smooth wide-angle illumination without resorting to use beam shapers/lens, multiple light source and such, and still have a spot mode(although the sweet spot is right before the focused setting).

WHile there is no doubt that the ProPolymer Luxeon kills the mag in reach(or throw for those who prefers that term), the fact that I can now read a map in a car at night without seeing a black hole for 20 minutes afterwards is priceless.

I am impressed by the mini-mag LEDs. They came through and made a very ultilitarian light at an attractive price. Looks like I won't be needing a Fenix anytime soon. Hey, a long running light with an adjustable beam that doesn't have a visible whole, what's not to like?


----------



## Handlobraesing (Oct 9, 2006)

270winchester said:


> I think the flood capability of the MagLED is being under-appreciated by sophmoric flashaholics. THis is the first LED I own that has variable beam pattern, at any price, period. I used it on a walk tonight and it was perfect for navagating trails. I just got the 3-cell version from Home Depot and it is long but handy.
> 
> out of all my lights, this is the only one that is capable of producing a truly smooth wide-angle illumination without resorting to use beam shapers/lens, multiple light source and such, and still have a spot mode(although the sweet spot is right before the focused setting).
> 
> ...



Very good decision 270winchester


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 9, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> Very good decision 270winchester



at 19.99, you bet it is!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NewBie (Oct 9, 2006)

ernsanada said:


> Mag-Led head on BB Nexgen 750 ma MM body @ 106"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The poor MagLED is just *begging* for modification and improvement, Good Job!


----------



## pedalinbob (Oct 9, 2006)

Great beamshots!

The Mag beam looks like it has narrow spill, at least comparing it to the other lights.

Is that normal, or due to the rubber bezel shroud noted in some of the pics?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 9, 2006)

The way beamshots usually are, spill doesn't show up well. I think the M*gleds spill ok!


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 9, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe is right, it is very hard to show the true sidespill in beamshots.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 9, 2006)

I posted that at work...

ACTUALLY the 2 and 3AA M*gleds don't have spill nearly as good as the C/D M*gleds.

But the 2 and 3AA ARE the only focusable lights I know of that can do flood with no donut hole!!!

To get an idea of spill, hold the light even with/next to a flat surface and you can clearly see what the beam is doing. The C/D clobbers the AAs in sidespill.


----------



## etc (Oct 23, 2006)

* On lenses *


The stock lenses are cheap plastic crap, very easy to scratch. I replaced both with lenses from FlashLightKing. (Took about 10 days to get here). I am pleased. It's not that they are really much more clear -- although that too -- they are much more difficult to damage.

I replaced lenses on the two Min Mags LEDs and also on the big D cell version, whose lense looked like it had been through WWI. Stains, scratches, some bizarre stuff on it. This is much better and a necessary upgrade. 

There are more fancy lenses, like UCL, but I hear they are more fragile.

whatever you get, it's gonna be better than the little plastic thing that comes with it.


----------



## merrimac (Dec 7, 2009)

Just got back from Target, they have LED Mini Mag with the latest style tail cap ( lanyard hole ) in red, blue & silver


----------

